# Help me make something for caterers and chefs



## newyorker45 (May 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

  I'm actually not a chef, I'm a web developer looking to help chefs out.   I've recently been looking around at the catering and chef locating  websites on the internet and have found them to be really sub par in  terms of what the web could be used for for such a business.  While I  have a few ideas, I'd love to get some chef and caterers opinions, and  see if they have any ideas for features that would be useful to them.

  Here is what I am thinking:

  -Market place style site: it would be free to be listed on the site, and  we would do marketing and build a user base for you of people looking  for chefs/caterers.  The site would make it easy for them to find you,  learn about your services, book your services, pay for your services and  review your services. 

  -We would offer piece meal selection of services: the listing would be  free, we would probably charge about a 5% fee for payment processing  (possibly with escrow services if that is something that appeals to  you), and a small monthly fee for services such as scheduling,  invoicing, etc. (open to suggestions here - this is where I need to know  what parts of your business are currently difficult for you).

  Is this something you could conceivably see yourself using?  My feeling  is that it would be useful for small to midsize caterers, and maybe even  culinary students or other chefs who wanted to make some money on the  side.

  I would really appreciate any feedback and ideas you guys have!
  thanks,
  Will

  P.S. Sorry if this isn't in the correct section, wasn't really sure  where to put it...


----------

